# Per Nilsson



## ittoa666 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but I'll just leave it here.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Apr 5, 2010)

notice how clean his playing is. his thumb NEVER shows up, which is the theorical best position for the left hand.


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 5, 2010)

His timing is always spot on, he doesn't drop a note. So fluid, makes me sick. Would love to hear him in a different context i.e. a solo album


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 5, 2010)

Too good.


----------



## Joel (Apr 5, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Too good.



How did I know there would be a post from you on a Per Nilsson video? 

Per always impresses me with everything he puts out. His phrasing (especially on his solos for Scar Symmetry) is out of this world.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 5, 2010)

He is truly amazing. I think it might be his new beard. Facial hair makes you 20x better.


----------



## graciouspatty (Apr 6, 2010)

this video....this is why I play guitar right here


----------



## adaman (Apr 6, 2010)

Amazing! On a side note has anyone ever listen to Kaipa? I checked out some of their stuff on youtube and I must say its pretty awesome if your in to the whole Prog thing


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very different from SS.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Apr 8, 2010)

Per is simply amazing. His playing is the epitome of fluidity, he's got amazing phrasing, and is one of the only players i've heard who can pull off such tastefully executed lines in the midst of chaotic, syncopated-riff songs.

These days, it seems like a lot of players in the more technical metal scenes have some sort of jazz background, but i've heard none implement those elements as well as Per.

Don't forget, he writes some kickass songs too!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2010)

It's almost like he's pulling notes out of thin air, and it works perfectly.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 8, 2010)

SEE! I KNEW he was a hybrid picker! On some of his solos I've tabbed, I came across a couple parts where I was like, man... he has to be using his fuckin' fingers too or somethin!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> SEE! I KNEW he was a hybrid picker! On some of his solos I've tabbed, I came across a couple parts where I was like, man... he has to be using his fuckin' fingers too or somethin!



He's stealthy.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 23, 2010)

Awwww you guys!!! You are too kind. 

I love that guitar btw, I bought it back in the day when I was a total Steve Vai fanboy. It's the best sounding guitar I've ever played, and I've used it for most of the solos I've ever recorded. It came with DiMarzio PAF Pro pickups, and I reckon some of the magic come from those pups, so I asked DiMarzio to send me some seven-string PAFs that I'm just about to try out, I'M SO EXCITE!!!

If you by "stealthy" mean the ability to reduce, block or redirect electromagnetic waves from radars, in order to prevent enemy forces from detecting my presence, then my good sir YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT I'm stealthy! Hahahaha


----------



## Joel (Apr 23, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Awwww you guys!!! You are too kind.
> 
> I love that guitar btw, I bought it back in the day when I was a total Steve Vai fanboy. It's the best sounding guitar I've ever played, and I've used it for most of the solos I've ever recorded. It came with DiMarzio PAF Pro pickups, and I reckon some of the magic come from those pups, so I asked DiMarzio to send me some seven-string PAFs that I'm just about to try out, I'M SO EXCITE!!!
> 
> If you by "stealthy" mean the ability to reduce, block or redirect electromagnetic waves from radars, in order to prevent enemy forces from detecting my presence, then my good sir YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT I'm stealthy! Hahahaha



Dude, your playing is just too awesome, and on that video you sound so fluid!


----------



## Nights_Blood (Apr 23, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Awwww you guys!!! You are too kind.
> 
> I love that guitar btw, I bought it back in the day when I was a total Steve Vai fanboy. It's the best sounding guitar I've ever played, and I've used it for most of the solos I've ever recorded. It came with DiMarzio PAF Pro pickups, and I reckon some of the magic come from those pups, so I asked DiMarzio to send me some seven-string PAFs that I'm just about to try out, I'M SO EXCITE!!!
> 
> If you by "stealthy" mean the ability to reduce, block or redirect electromagnetic waves from radars, in order to prevent enemy forces from detecting my presence, then my good sir YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT I'm stealthy! Hahahaha





Per, is that the guitar you use with KAIPA? Let us know how those PAF 7's work out.

You should grow that beard to viking length. See you at the Galaxy! (and maybe House of Blues, too)


----------



## XxXPete (Apr 23, 2010)

Per is a great writer..excellent phrasing and Chops..he is the MAN!


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 25, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Per, is that the guitar you use with KAIPA? Let us know how those PAF 7's work out.


 
Yup that's the guitar I recorded most of the "Angling Feelings" CD with and I also used it a lot on "In The Wake of Evolution", though I actually used the Xiphos a lot on that album, because it was the guitar I had in my studio at the time and it had fresh strings while all of my other guitars had crusty old strings...

The JEM in the vid was also used for 95% of my solos in Scar Sym.

I have great plans for my beard, in fact I'm thinking of letting my facial hair do a solo album, a kind of moustasch-beard-sideburns collaboration, could turn out really cool I think!


----------



## Ordinary_Story (Apr 25, 2010)

Haha the thing i love most with you Scar Symmetry guys are the Borat references..lol they're fukin hilarious!

Hey Per i got a few questions for you since your SS interview doesn't seem to be happening anytime soon...if you don't mind answering them:

1. What's going on with the Trapezoid solo and the intro to The Missing Coordinates? could you perhaps tab them?

2. I fuking love Kaipa and the new album is amazing too. the intro to Electric power Water Notes sounds like something you would have phrased but on close listening it is Hans Lundin's hammond/mellotron playing that... did you write that part or did Hans try copying ur style? 

3. Whats your secret?


I got tons more questions for ya but i can't think straight right now being starstruck with your presence and all. 

Keep rockin man!!


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got the new Kaipa album and it's quite cool. Reminds me of Yes but with a modern touch; I like!


----------



## Zeromancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Yup that's the guitar I recorded most of the "Angling Feelings" CD with and I also used it a lot on "In The Wake of Evolution", though I actually used the Xiphos a lot on that album, because it was the guitar I had in my studio at the time and it had fresh strings while all of my other guitars had crusty old strings...
> 
> The JEM in the vid was also used for 95% of my solos in Scar Sym.
> 
> I have great plans for my beard, in fact I'm thinking of letting my facial hair do a solo album, a kind of moustasch-beard-sideburns collaboration, could turn out really cool I think!



Really love your playing. Very fluid. You aren't familiar with Marshall Harrison by any chance?


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 25, 2010)

*1. What's going on with the Trapezoid solo and the intro to The Missing Coordinates? could you perhaps tab them?*
Dude I'm waaaaay to lazy to tab anything, sorry. The Missing Coordinates intro is 3-string sweep arpeggios, then tapped arpeggios, and to top it off some serious whammy bar abuse!

Trapezoid... Most of the arpeggio stuff is tapped, basically two notes with the left hand and one note with the right, and skipping strings... It shouldn't be that hard to figure out, it's not mega-fast or anything.

*2. I fuking love Kaipa and the new album is amazing too. the intro to Electric power Water Notes sounds like something you would have phrased but on close listening it is Hans Lundin's hammond/mellotron playing that... did you write that part or did Hans try copying ur style? *
No Hans wrote everything... He gave me basic instructions on what to play, and then I had a lot of freedom to elaborate on that. I start playing a melody line 20 seconds or so into the song, and that was written by Hans, he played it on the demo version and I recorded it note-by-note trying to catch the vibe of his playing... So actually it's ME copying Hans' style!

*3. Whats your secret?*
When I was in my late teens I practiced guitar a lot, and also I used to write classical four part harmony for an hour every night, and every now and then I took a break and ate instant ramen noodles, beef flavour, and drank some coca-cola, lending my energy to go on for another few hours!

I have no idea what happened to the planned interview, the ball is with mr DDDorian, he's got my email adress and everything so I guess when ever he's ready, I'm good to go.

Meanwhile, feel free to ask me anything, in this very thread. Or in another thread! Or not. You decide. Haha! Ok now it's ramen time!


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 25, 2010)

Zeromancer said:


> Really love your playing. Very fluid. You aren't familiar with Marshall Harrison by any chance?


 
I have never heard of him! Perhaps post a link or video?


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread has officially been blessed by the master.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gotcha on that one Zeromancer.  8 minutes of I wish I could do that.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 25, 2010)

Dude, at least judging from that video, I can't see a comparison between Per and him at all.

Per actually has creative and interesting phrasing amongst the technicality.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 25, 2010)

Solo at 4:10



Talk about interesting phrasing. I would love to know the secret to get that sweet keyboardish tone.


----------



## Andretti (Apr 26, 2010)

PER-FACKING-NILSSON ÄR THE MAN WHO TAUGHT MAN HOW TO PLAY GUITAR!!1 

Å fy fan vilken teknik asså!

Houston is in need of your Ramen eaten ass, Per. Skynda er för fan ;D


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 26, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> I have no idea what happened to the planned interview, the ball is with mr DDDorian, he's got my email adress and everything so I guess when ever he's ready, I'm good to go.



Yeah, this is totally my fault Between the site upgrades and other interview-related stuff not related to Per, it just hasn't happened. I really appreciate how patient you've been with me because I've totally dropped the ball on this one


----------



## Ordinary_Story (Apr 26, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> No Hans wrote everything... He gave me basic instructions on what to play, and then I had a lot of freedom to elaborate on that. I start playing a melody line 20 seconds or so into the song, and that was written by Hans, he played it on the demo version and I recorded it note-by-note trying to catch the vibe of his playing... So actually it's ME copying Hans' style!



oh shit so it's actually YOU playing that part! Do my ears deceive me or did you use a guitar effect (wah?) for that section?

Plus what do you think of the new Solution .45 album with Christian? On hearing his voice again i can't help but be sad he isn't in Scar anymore, still the new singers are great too!



p.s: Your solo on the track Soul P.D on Bootcut's album De Fluff is amazing!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah, every time I see a Per thread it brings a smile to my face, and for good reason.  I just love this guy's playing style to bits.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 26, 2010)

Ordinary_Story said:


> oh shit so it's actually YOU playing that part! Do my ears deceive me or did you use a guitar effect (wah?) for that section?
> 
> Plus what do you think of the new Solution .45 album with Christian? On hearing his voice again i can't help but be sad he isn't in Scar anymore, still the new singers are great too!
> 
> ...


 
It's not a wah, it's a phaser. It's kinda the same sound as the "Ghost Prototype II"-intro.

I've heard bits and pieces of S.45, sounds good, though I think it's eclipsed by some of Christian's previous works, like the Unmoored-albums for instance.

De Fluff is a really cool album, though I don't really agree on that solo being that amazing, well sure I guess it's OK... Thank you anyways


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 26, 2010)

Dude Per im seeing you may 11th in Tucson. Its gonna be tits! I never thought Scar Symmetry would actually come down here.


----------



## jycegrcia (Apr 26, 2010)

Per Nilsson is a great guitarist, he never misses out any note.He is so perfect while plying guitar.His phrasing is some of the best I have heard and on top of his clean playing I think thats what makes him so unique.


----------



## Zeromancer (Apr 26, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Dude, at least judging from that video, I can't see a comparison between Per and him at all.
> 
> Per actually has creative and interesting phrasing amongst the technicality.



I was more referring to the fluidness, rather than the phrasing.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 28, 2010)

Andretti said:


> PER-FACKING-NILSSON ÄR THE MAN WHO TAUGHT MAN HOW TO PLAY GUITAR!!1
> 
> Å fy fan vilken teknik asså!
> 
> Houston is in need of your Ramen eaten ass, Per. Skynda er för fan ;D


 
Hahaha Andretti you just keep showing up everywhere I go! We would love to come back to Texas one day, maybe next time! Can you keep a secret? We might be heading back to the US later this year, though I have no idea at all which states we'll be routed through, let's keep our fingers crossed for some Texas dates...


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 28, 2010)

Cadavuh said:


> Dude Per im seeing you may 11th in Tucson. Its gonna be tits! I never thought Scar Symmetry would actually come down here.


 
Tucson, Arizona!!! First show on the tour, that's always special. I hope we don't mess it up! 

Actually we did a show in Phoenix in 2007, that's not too far from Tucson right?


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 28, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> Yeah, this is totally my fault Between the site upgrades and other interview-related stuff not related to Per, it just hasn't happened. I really appreciate how patient you've been with me because I've totally dropped the ball on this one


 
No sweat mr DDDorian! Another way to go would be making a sticky thread: "Ask Scar Symmetry's Per Nilsson anything", and keep it up for a week or so, I could drop in every now and then...


----------



## guitar4tw (Apr 28, 2010)

Best guitarist ever IMO.


----------



## MSalonen (Apr 28, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> No sweat mr DDDorian! Another way to go would be making a sticky thread: "Ask Scar Symmetry's Per Nilsson anything", and keep it up for a week or so, I could drop in every now and then...



I very much like this idea.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Apr 29, 2010)

Hellou Per 
I asked you somewhere in 2007 on myspace with which gear did you recorded the first 2 albmus of scar symmetry and you told me that only with fireball and the solos with V-AMP  but did you really meant that cheap thing from Behringer??? Which gear you use mostly in studio to get that true pure SS sound?


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Apr 29, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Hahaha Andretti you just keep showing up everywhere I go! We would love to come back to Texas one day, maybe next time! Can you keep a secret? We might be heading back to the US later this year, though I have no idea at all which states we'll be routed through, let's keep our fingers crossed for some Texas dates...



yes, houston, please  we're not a bad city, i swear!


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 29, 2010)

UltimaWeapon said:


> Hellou Per
> I asked you somewhere in 2007 on myspace with which gear did you recorded the first 2 albmus of scar symmetry and you told me that only with fireball and the solos with V-AMP  but did you really meant that cheap thing from Behringer??? Which gear you use mostly in studio to get that true pure SS sound?


 
Yes the first 2 albums was Fireball for rhythms, I think Jonas also used the Fireball for his leads. I recorded my solos at home and for the "Symmetric in Design" CD I used the V-Amp (YES the Behringer product) because I didn't have any other options at the time. For our 2nd CD "Pitch Black Progress" I used a Marshall amp with a Behringer cab, and a Metal Zone distortion pedal, but I wasn't 100% happy with the sound, so I splitted the signal and used the V-Amp in parallell with the amp, it brought me closer to the sound I had in mind though it was pretty far from perfect.

On "Holographic Universe" we used Engl and Randall amps, and "Dark Matter Dimensions" was modified Marshalls and a Rocktron Egnater amp.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 29, 2010)

The Holographic tone was the best imo. I love it.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Apr 30, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> The Holographic tone was the best imo. I love it.



Agree XD


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Apr 30, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Yes the first 2 albums was Fireball for rhythms, I think Jonas also used the Fireball for his leads. I recorded my solos at home and for the "Symmetric in Design" CD I used the V-Amp (YES the Behringer product) because I didn't have any other options at the time. For our 2nd CD "Pitch Black Progress" I used a Marshall amp with a Behringer cab, and a Metal Zone distortion pedal, but I wasn't 100% happy with the sound, so I splitted the signal and used the V-Amp in parallell with the amp, it brought me closer to the sound I had in mind though it was pretty far from perfect.
> 
> On "Holographic Universe" we used Engl and Randall amps, and "Dark Matter Dimensions" was modified Marshalls and a Rocktron Egnater amp.



Omg XD... thats awesome... i had once a behringer product but i wont have any never again.  thats a nice example how to create a good thing with cheap stuff, and im really surprised that you also used Metal Zone.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 30, 2010)

The Metal Zone is actually a lot more versatile than you would think it is... I've even toured with it, I had it provide the amp with just a bit of distortion, and let the amp provide the rest of dirt and grit. Then I can use the sweep-mid on the Metal Zone to fine tune it...


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 30, 2010)

Actually the V-Amp is not a bad product, I don't think it's any worse than say the Line6 POD2.0. A real amp+cab is still by far the best option, if you have the skills and equipment to place a mic in front of it properly. Lately I've been getting cool results from software ampsims and cab IRs, sounds more real than most of the V-Amp/POD-sounds, IMHO.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Apr 30, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Actually the V-Amp is not a bad product, I don't think it's any worse than say the Line6 POD2.0. A real amp+cab is still by far the best option, if you have the skills and equipment to place a mic in front of it properly. Lately I've been getting cool results from software ampsims and cab IRs, sounds more real than most of the V-Amp/POD-sounds, IMHO.



Thats true, thats the reason why i sold my multifx. With Revalver and Guitar rig combination you can get the best digital sounds and just with one cable connected to the laptop, and versatility is just an advantage  Which type of these modelers are u using if i may ask?


----------



## Nights_Blood (Apr 30, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> The JEM in the vid was also used for 95% of my solos in Scar Sym.



This makes it the most valuable guitar on the face of the earth




Per Nilsson said:


> Actually the V-Amp is not a bad product, I don't think it's any worse than say the Line6 POD2.0. A real amp+cab is still by far the best option, if you have the skills and equipment to place a mic in front of it properly. Lately I've been getting cool results from software ampsims and cab IRs, sounds more real than most of the V-Amp/POD-sounds, IMHO.



I'm sure some one has asked you this somewhere else, but have you had a chance to try the Axe-Fx?


----------



## Harry (May 1, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Actually the V-Amp is not a bad product, I don't think it's any worse than say the Line6 POD2.0. A real amp+cab is still by far the best option, if you have the skills and equipment to place a mic in front of it properly. Lately I've been getting cool results from software ampsims and cab IRs, sounds more real than most of the V-Amp/POD-sounds, IMHO.



I agree, the V-Amp 2 is really not bad at all.
I've had mine for ages and I like it.
A friend of mine got the V-Amp 3 recently and it's even better than the V-Amp 2. Just sounds more realistic and a bit smoother


----------



## ittoa666 (May 1, 2010)

Harry said:


> I agree, the V-Amp 2 is really not bad at all.
> I've had mine for ages and I like it.
> A friend of mine got the V-Amp 3 recently and it's even better than the V-Amp 2. Just sounds more realistic and a bit smoother



They probably sent their German spies to the axe fx headquarters to steal some modeling tech.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 1, 2010)

kingpinMS3 said:


> yes, houston, please  we're not a bad city, i swear!





Houston can actually draw a crowd to a metal show now.

If you guys do make it to Texas, it'll probably be in Austin. Damn hippies.


----------



## MSalonen (May 1, 2010)

Hey Per, how do you approach your leads/solos, in terms of the creative process? Do you just go by ear or use a more specific method?


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 1, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> This makes it the most valuable guitar on the face of the earth


 
The JEM is the love of my life, but if I was offered ridiculous amounts of cash I would consider selling it! Let's say the bidding starts at $6600/5000? 

I haven't tried out the axe-FX, I've heard a lot of good things about it but damn that thing is expensive! Does someone here know their artist rep? Can I has endorsement? 

Recently we tried out doing a show totally ampless! I used a POD X3, Jonas used a J-station and I can't remember what Kenneth used for his bass... We were lucky enough to have our friend Peter Tagtgren (of Pain/Hypocrisy) sound engineering for us that night and it just might be the best live sound we've ever had, trippy huh?

You know we did 3 shows in Texas in 2007 - San Antonio, Ft. Worth, and the all mighty HOUSTON on the 26th of September, at the Scout Bar, the last show on the tour! We did spend a day-off in Austin, we went out for mexican food and margaritas, yum-yum.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 1, 2010)

If I had all that money, I'd much rather purchase a Jem signed and played by you than Vai


----------



## ittoa666 (May 1, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> We were lucky enough to have our friend Peter Tagtgren (of Pain/Hypocrisy) sound engineering for us that night and it just might be the best live sound we've ever had, trippy huh?



Holy shit  would that be awesome.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (May 3, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> The JEM is the love of my life, but if I was offered ridiculous amounts of cash I would consider selling it! Let's say the bidding starts at $6600/5000?
> 
> I haven't tried out the axe-FX, I've heard a lot of good things about it but damn that thing is expensive! Does someone here know their artist rep? Can I has endorsement?
> 
> ...



if you're in houston let me know and i'll take you to have the best tacos you've ever had.


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 4, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Hey Per, how do you approach your leads/solos, in terms of the creative process? Do you just go by ear or use a more specific method?


 
I write my solos while recording them, never beforehand, and usually I start out by improvising over the part a few times to get in the mood and make like a roadmap in my head of where I want the solo to go. Then I often record just one or a few licks at a time - sometimes improvising them, sometimes carefully composing note-for-note to get to exactly what I want to hear.

If the solo part's chord progression makes the scale choices obvious I tend to improvise a bit more, and if the chord progression is a bit tricky I compose more note-for-note. Sometimes when the solo part is a "static modality", with no chord progression, I imagine a chord progression on top of the riffing, and play over those 'imaginary' chords instead, which often makes things sound a bit more interesting to my ears, it gives the solo a sense of movement I think. For example, I use that 'superimposing' technique in the Morphogenesis solo.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (May 4, 2010)

Nice! I think about a lot of the same ideas, imagining chord progressions and stuff... of course, I don't do it nearly as well! Could you care to explain a little bit about the theory behind the first section of Ghost Prototype II? The chord function is a little hard to see at first glance.


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 4, 2010)

The intro of Ghost Prototype II features some chord voicings I really like. They share a lot of common notes, so most of the time it's only the root that changes, the rest of the notes just keep on ringing. The chords are called:
G# min 9
B maj 7
F# add 4
C# min 7
nothing fancy or out of the ordinary harmony-wise, it's the "droning" feel of the common notes that makes it sound so yummy mummy


----------



## MSalonen (May 4, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> I write my solos while recording them, never beforehand, and usually I start out by improvising over the part a few times to get in the mood and make like a roadmap in my head of where I want the solo to go. Then I often record just one or a few licks at a time - sometimes improvising them, sometimes carefully composing note-for-note to get to exactly what I want to hear.
> 
> If the solo part's chord progression makes the scale choices obvious I tend to improvise a bit more, and if the chord progression is a bit tricky I compose more note-for-note. Sometimes when the solo part is a "static modality", with no chord progression, I imagine a chord progression on top of the riffing, and play over those 'imaginary' chords instead, which often makes things sound a bit more interesting to my ears, it gives the solo a sense of movement I think. For example, I use that 'superimposing' technique in the Morphogenesis solo.



Awesome, thanks so much! That makes a lot of sense and I also follow similar methods, though also not to anywhere as greatly!

And I also really like that droning feel where the chords share a lot of notes. It can give a real cool "atmosphere" to the song, I think.


----------



## Ordinary_Story (May 5, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> If the solo part's chord progression makes the scale choices obvious I tend to improvise a bit more, and if the chord progression is a bit tricky I compose more note-for-note.




Would you say, for example, the Three-Dimensional Shadow solo was note-for-note? Cause that some cool shizz..

Also, what advice would you give to a guitar n00b as far as music theory goes? On reflecting on your younger days, how much of learning theory has proved important to you over the years.? And what did you learn from the jazz pianist Alvaro Is Rojas?

Thanks for the cool info. Per!


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 5, 2010)

*The Three-Dimensional Shadow:*
I play the first lead part after the second chorus, I wrote it note-for-note after an idea from Jonas, basically I was just augmenting what he had already envisioned for that part. It's also played (well it was programmed 'cause my keyboard skillz isn't the best...) in unison on keyboards.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (May 5, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> *The Three-Dimensional Shadow:*
> I play the first lead part after the second chorus, I wrote it note-for-note after an idea from Jonas, basically I was just augmenting what he had already envisioned for that part. It's also played (well it was programmed 'cause my keyboard skillz isn't the best...) in unison on keyboards.


i just want you to know that i think morphogenesis is one of the sickest songs i've ever heard.

you're all 5150, right?


----------



## Anthony (May 5, 2010)

Per, what can you recommend for developing such an outside sound? I notice you use a more "Fusiony" approach to technique, like hybrid picking, so I'm sure that enables you to do more, but theory wise, what did you study?


I love you by the way.


----------



## bulb (May 5, 2010)

Wow, so nolly just showed me the illusionist, and jesus christ that solo is ridiculous!
i probably should read this thread to find the answers (as to your influences etc), but i just had to post how blown away i was by that solo.
Per, you are fucking genius, of course figures that you are swedish, whatever the fuck they put in the water there seems to be working!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 5, 2010)

bulb said:


> Wow, so nolly just showed me the illusionist, and jesus christ that solo is ridiculous!
> i probably should read this thread to find the answers (as to your influences etc), but i just had to post how blown away i was by that solo.
> Per, you are fucking genius, of course figures that you are swedish, whatever the fuck they put in the water there seems to be working!



I tried to learn that solo, but damn. So many unorthodox things going on in that solo. I would try to include some of his influence in my playing, but it's so hard.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 5, 2010)

bulb said:


> Wow, so nolly just showed me the illusionist, and jesus christ that solo is ridiculous!
> i probably should read this thread to find the answers (as to your influences etc), but i just had to post how blown away i was by that solo.
> Per, you are fucking genius, of course figures that you are swedish, whatever the fuck they put in the water there seems to be working!


 
Scope the solos on Deviate From the Form


----------



## -Nolly- (May 5, 2010)

Yeah I only very recently found out about Per's awesome playing, I had to show Misha since I knew he'd love it straight away. 
If anyone wants to suggest which disc is best to get hold of to hear the best of Per's material, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 5, 2010)

Every disk has great playing, but my preference is Holographic Universe. Maybe the man himself could suggest something better.


----------



## MSalonen (May 5, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah I only very recently found out about Per's awesome playing, I had to show Misha since I knew he'd love it straight away.
> If anyone wants to suggest which disc is best to get hold of to hear the best of Per's material, I'd appreciate it!



Check out the Swedish Prog Folk Fusion of Kaipa!

Kaipa on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

But if you want something in the vein of SS, my favorite is probably either Pitch Black Progress or Symmetric in Design.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 5, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah I only very recently found out about Per's awesome playing, I had to show Misha since I knew he'd love it straight away.
> If anyone wants to suggest which disc is best to get hold of to hear the best of Per's material, I'd appreciate it!


 
I love every Scar Symmetry album, and all 4 have incredible leads by Per.... but I say start out with Pitch Black Progress ,imo the solos on there are just as catchy and memorable as the melodic-ass choruses!!!


----------



## -Nolly- (May 5, 2010)

Checking out Kaipa, really digging it!


----------



## Cadavuh (May 5, 2010)

Pitch Black Progress is definitely the best of the 4 CDs. Especially lead playing wise


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 6, 2010)

kingpinMS3 said:


> you're all 5150, right?


We've never used 5150s in the studio, we've used Engl, Randall, Marshall, Egnater, even V-Amps and software amp sims, but no Peavey's whatsoever... Not that I don't like 'em. We often get to play 5150's at festivals, I think it's the most common amp for the backline rental companies. I think the 5150 can produce some killer rhythm sounds though I'm not very happy with the lead sounds I get.



Anthony said:


> Per, what can you recommend for developing such an outside sound? I notice you use a more "Fusiony" approach to technique, like hybrid picking, so I'm sure that enables you to do more, but theory wise, what did you study?


 
I don't use hybrid picking that much, and when I do it's mostly for the sound of it - it gives the note a kind of "snappy" attack that you can't get from a pick.

I've studied a lot of jazz theory, and used to play jazz too when I was younger, though I'm not that big a fan of "traditional" jazz (like swing bebop and whatnot), but I was lucky enough to understand that a symmetrical diminished scale wasn't something that was only usable in jazz music.

One thing I did pick up from jazz theory, was superimposing - which is a form of polytonality. For example: the chord A min 11, consists of the notes A C E G B D (1 b3 5 b7 9 11 respectively). If you look closer to this, you realize that A min 11 is built from two different triads - A minor (A C E) and G major (G B D). So whenever you solo over a A minor chord, you can play the G major triad arpeggios - and it gives it a "11" feel. See?

Piano players often use this technique when playing chords - for example playing A minor with their left hand, and G major with their right. I used this type of superimposing on our song called "Holographic Universe" at roughly the 1:20 mark:

The guitar, bass and synth pad together produce the progression: A min, F min, C# min.
On top of it, there's another synth pad and a synth arpeggio playing the following progression: Ab, E, C - all major triads.
The sound that reaches your ear:
A min maj 7 #11
F min maj 7 #11
C# min maj 7 #11 



Anthony said:


> I love you by the way.


Thank you Anthony. You've got a lovely smile.


----------



## Mwoit (May 6, 2010)

^Damn. You are the coolest guy ever!


----------



## kingpinMS3 (May 6, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> We've never used 5150s in the studio, we've used Engl, Randall, Marshall, Egnater, even V-Amps and software amp sims, but no Peavey's whatsoever... Not that I don't like 'em. We often get to play 5150's at festivals, I think it's the most common amp for the backline rental companies. I think the 5150 can produce some killer rhythm sounds though I'm not very happy with the lead sounds I get.


well i feel like a dick  what's your favorite amp you've used in the studio, and live? what does your primary live rig look like?


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 6, 2010)

kingpinMS3 said:


> well i feel like a dick  what's your favorite amp you've used in the studio, and live? what does your primary live rig look like?


 
The setup we had on Dark Matter Dimensions is my favourite so far, jcm900 heavily modified by Tapp Amps for rhythms, and Rocktron Egnater for leads. My second fav rhythm sound is the Pitch Black Progress album, that's Engl Fireball, though I'm not particularly fond of my lead sound on that album (Marshall 6100 amp and V-amp blended 50/50).

We haven't really had any live rigs of our own so far, 'cause most of the time, we do tours and festivals where there's backline provided and it's a pain in the ass bringing your own backline on the plane... I think I wrote about it earlier in this thread that at a recent gig, we used modeling instead (I used POD X3 and Jonas the Johnson J-station) and it sounded absolutely killer. Though it was weird not having a 4x12 roaring behind your back...



Mindcrime1204 said:


> Scope the solos on Deviate From the Form


Now that's a chord progression I really like to solo over:
D# C#/D# B C#/B
I consider the first two chords to be a part of D# mixolydian, and the second two to belong to D# minor, though the 2nd and 4th chord in the progression could use either of the scales... But it has that feeling of switching between major and minor, from up-lifting to sad and back again... Luv it!!!


----------



## Anthony (May 6, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Thank you Anthony. You've got a lovely smile.











Hahah, thanks so much for taking the time out of your day to elaborate on those things, means a lot coming from you.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (May 7, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> The setup we had on Dark Matter Dimensions is my favourite so far, jcm900 heavily modified by Tapp Amps for rhythms, and Rocktron Egnater for leads. My second fav rhythm sound is the Pitch Black Progress album, that's Engl Fireball, though I'm not particularly fond of my lead sound on that album (Marshall 6100 amp and V-amp blended 50/50).
> 
> We haven't really had any live rigs of our own so far, 'cause most of the time, we do tours and festivals where there's backline provided and it's a pain in the ass bringing your own backline on the plane... I think I wrote about it earlier in this thread that at a recent gig, we used modeling instead (I used POD X3 and Jonas the Johnson J-station) and it sounded absolutely killer. Though it was weird not having a 4x12 roaring behind your back...
> 
> ...



it blows my mind that the j-station is still rocking and rolling. I still need to pick one up. I've heard the recto tones on that thing are huge.


----------



## Mwoit (May 13, 2010)

Reviving this thread since Per is the man. Learning The Illusionist solo atm, it's really tricky!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 13, 2010)

Mwoit said:


> Reviving this thread since Per is the man. Learning The Illusionist solo atm, it's really tricky!



I gave up on that solo. So many different things going on that I'm not used to. Odd stringskips too.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 13, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> The JEM is the love of my life, but if I was offered ridiculous amounts of cash I would consider selling it! Let's say the bidding starts at $6600/5000?
> 
> I haven't tried out the axe-FX, I've heard a lot of good things about it but damn that thing is expensive! Does someone here know their artist rep? Can I has endorsement?
> 
> ...


Really 6600$? I know a guy who was selling one for 1200$. By, the way I love the way you play man! Especially the solo in Holographic Universe how did you keep the tapping solo so clean and how did you learn to sweep? I know you said something about Jazz Theory?


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 13, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Really 6600$? I know a guy who was selling one for 1200$. By, the way I love the way you play man! Especially the solo in Holographic Universe how did you keep the tapping solo so clean and how did you learn to sweep? I know you said something about Jazz Theory?


 
Hehe well I was just kidding about selling the guitar, that guitar is very dear to me, however if someone for any weird reason would like to pick the guitar up for 6600$ (or in the whereabouts) I would consider letting it go... Hehehehe 

Sometimes when I record tapping parts I tie a sock around the guitar neck to keep the open strings from ringing... Live I just try my best to keep the strings not played muted, though that's especially hard with a seven string.

I learned a few basic sweep patterns and took it from there. I think I'm an alright sweeper though I'm in awe of guys like Jeff Loomis and Jason Becker. Not to talk about Frank Gambale!!! 

Tonight we're playing at the House of Blues in Hollywood, amazing venue!


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 13, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Hehe well I was just kidding about selling the guitar, that guitar is very dear to me, however if someone for any weird reason would like to pick the guitar up for 6600$ (or in the whereabouts) I would consider letting it go... Hehehehe
> 
> Sometimes when I record tapping parts I tie a sock around the guitar neck to keep the open strings from ringing... Live I just try my best to keep the strings not played muted, though that's especially hard with a seven string.
> 
> ...


Yeah JEMS are great! My dad recently got me a Ibanez UV7BK recently and it plays awesome!!!

Dude thanks for responding!!! Not many guitar heros take the time to talk their fans. So thanks!!! 

If you don't mind me asking another question? Who inspired you to play the way you play and would you check out my friends music? He is a big fan of you and would you tell me what you think? 


Heres the link.
Cosÿns (EP NOW AVAILABLE!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (May 13, 2010)

Goddamned work, I missed you guys again.
Just a question for Per:
How have, besides your obvious and mentioned influences, your experiences ( either musical or not) influenced your phrasing and the way you express or extend yourself through your guitar?

Also, what's your opinion on spicy foods?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 14, 2010)

So many questions about phrasing ...

You da man Per <3

Cant wait to see you guys in Austin, TX @ Emo's!!


----------



## Nights_Blood (May 14, 2010)

See you tonight! 

So many different songs I want to hear.





















Play Dominion...pretty please?


----------



## Nights_Blood (May 15, 2010)

You guys kicked ass last night!

Per, if you remember, my brother and I were on your left, right next to the pit, screaming our heads off to every song like maniacs!



One question though - what were the strips of glow tape/reflectors/whatever on the neck of Jonas' guitar for? Fret markers maybe? They looked cool but I couldn't figure out for the life of me what they were for.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 15, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> You guys kicked ass last night!
> 
> Per, if you remember, my brother and I were on your left, right next to the pit, screaming our heads off to every song like maniacs!
> 
> ...


Probably. When I looked at Devin Townsend's 7 string V. He had glow in the dark strips on his fretboard I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 18, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah JEMS are great! My dad recently got me a Ibanez UV7BK recently and it plays awesome!!!
> 
> Dude thanks for responding!!! Not many guitar heros take the time to talk their fans. So thanks!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ok some of my influences, in no particular order of importance:
Holdsworth, Zappa, Vai, Yngwie, Iron Maiden, Bill Frisell, Becker, Metallica, James & Karin, Mats & Morgan... and tons of other stuff!

Cosyns sounds pretty impressive, cool!


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 18, 2010)

BlackMetalVenom said:


> Goddamned work, I missed you guys again.
> Just a question for Per:
> How have, besides your obvious and mentioned influences, your experiences ( either musical or not) influenced your phrasing and the way you express or extend yourself through your guitar?
> 
> Also, what's your opinion on spicy foods?


 
I like some spicy foods, but not too hot, you know like some über-hot Indian dishes which makes you poop fire for a week or so, that's not too nice. I like cooking a lot, I make a delicious all-beef chili with fresh habaneros, chipotle sauce, beer and other stuff that I cook for 4 hours. Put it in soft tortillas with refried beans, cheese, guacamole, sour cream, pico de gallo, yum-yum!!!


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 18, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> You guys kicked ass last night!
> 
> Per, if you remember, my brother and I were on your left, right next to the pit, screaming our heads off to every song like maniacs!
> 
> ...


 
Yes those were fret markers! Sometimes it gets dark on stage or the smoke machine is obscuring everything, fret markers come in handy then...


----------



## ittoa666 (May 18, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> I like some spicy foods, but not too hot, you know like some über-hot Indian dishes which makes you poop fire for a week or so, that's not too nice. I like cooking a lot, I make a delicious all-beef chili with fresh habaneros, chipotle sauce, beer and other stuff that I cook for 4 hours. Put it in soft tortillas with refried beans, cheese, guacamole, sour cream, pico de gallo, yum-yum!!!



That sounds absolutely delicious.


----------



## Mwoit (May 18, 2010)

Hmm, what current guitars do you own/use Per? Are you an Ibanez man?


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 19, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Ok some of my influences, in no particular order of importance:
> Holdsworth, Zappa, Vai, Yngwie, Iron Maiden, Bill Frisell, Becker, Metallica, James & Karin, Mats & Morgan... and tons of other stuff!
> 
> Cosyns sounds pretty impressive, cool!


Dude thanks for everything!
Especially for taking the time to check out my friends page. 

You rock man!!!


----------



## Colton165 (May 19, 2010)

Per, you are one of the humblest guitarists I've seen talk/type. That wins major points with me. A guy can shred and riff all day but if they have a nasty attitude, I cant stand that. You and Steve Morse (Met him, talked for a long while) are very humble down to earth people and I respect you for that as well as your killer skills man.

Whenever you're in GA, let me know. Ill be there to buy you a beer. (Well, give you the money, I am not of age yet )


----------



## ittoa666 (May 19, 2010)

Colton165 said:


> Per, you are one of the humblest guitarists I've seen talk/type. That wins major points with me. A guy can shred and riff all day but if they have a nasty attitude, I cant stand that. You and Steve Morse (Met him, talked for a long while) are very humble down to earth people and I respect you for that as well as your killer skills man.
> 
> Whenever you're in GA, let me know. Ill be there to buy you a beer. (Well, give you the money, I am not of age yet )



 100%


----------



## MSalonen (May 20, 2010)

Dude, you guys kicked ass in Seattle, even if the crowd was small. And you and everyone else in the band was super cool to a random fan like me.

Thanks man.


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 21, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Dude, you guys kicked ass in Seattle, even if the crowd was small. And you and everyone else in the band was super cool to a random fan like me.
> 
> Thanks man.


 
Right back at ya, you were super cool to a random melodeath band like us 

And YES I am a Ibanez man, I have been since the early nineties, nowadays I get Ibanez guitars for free, which is pretty cool! I seriously love not having to pay for stuff


----------



## NickB11 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Per...Epic playing man, truly an inspiration. One question though if you don't mind, do you have a favorite mode? Your solos are all so awesome, they make me go crazy haha...keep shredding


----------



## Wiz (May 21, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Dude, you guys kicked ass in Seattle, even if the crowd was small. And you and everyone else in the band was super cool to a random fan like me.
> 
> Thanks man.



NNNnnoooooo (Darth Vader style) how could I miss you guys by 2 days?!?!

On the plus side, you're coming back in December!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (May 21, 2010)

Wiz said:


> How could I miss you guys by 2 days?!?!
> 
> On the plus side, you're coming back in December!!!




Got your back.


----------



## Wiz (May 21, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Got your back.



Thanks, bro!


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 21, 2010)

I don't have any particular favourite modes... Sure I really like writing stuff in unusual modes/scales like symmetrical diminished, symmetrical major, harmonic major, but most of our music is using real basic modes. The only mode/scale that I NEVER use because I don't like its sound at all is the whole-tone scale.

Yes we use the X3 floorboards on tour right now, sounds really good actually! Jonas dialed in the sounds. I don't remember which amps/cabs he used...


----------



## MSalonen (May 21, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> I don't have any particular favourite modes... Sure I really like writing stuff in unusual modes/scales like symmetrical diminished, symmetrical major, harmonic major, but most of our music is using real basic modes. The only mode/scale that I NEVER use because I don't like its sound at all is the whole-tone scale.



Yeah, with modes, for me, I learned them and memorized the formulas and then have since tried to incorporate them with as little conscious thought as possible. Just using them as possibilities in the back of my mind of where I can go, rather than actively thinking "I'm going to use the dorian mode here, and the lydian mode there." That may just be me, but it sounds like you might be doing something similar. Which certainly makes me feel better about it! 

And same here. Whenever I use the whole-tone scale, I feel like it's either too chromatic, or that I sound like I'm ripping off John Petrucci.


----------



## XxXPete (May 21, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> I don't have any particular favourite modes... Sure I really like writing stuff in unusual modes/scales like symmetrical diminished, symmetrical major, harmonic major, but most of our music is using real basic modes. The only mode/scale that I NEVER use because I don't like its sound at all is the whole-tone scale.
> 
> Yes we use the X3 floorboards on tour right now, sounds really good actually! Jonas dialed in the sounds. I don't remember which amps/cabs he used...


 The HARM MJR has some very interesting cool soundning intervals!


----------



## Ordinary_Story (May 23, 2010)

Check this shizzle out guys!


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 24, 2010)

Ordinary_Story said:


> Check this shizzle out guys!




Ztar = WIN

check out StarrLabs and order yourself a Z6 TODAY!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 24, 2010)

Far-side Guitars

OK... Per was gracious enough to let me do a short interview with him, which can now be read here! Enjoy!


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 24, 2010)

distressed_romeo said:


> Far-side Guitars
> 
> OK... Per was gracious enough to let me do a short interview with him, which can now be read here! Enjoy!


Awesome dude!!!


----------



## fulbanu007 (May 25, 2010)

Per Nilsson is really very good singer.I see the video is excellent.


----------



## Cadavuh (May 25, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> I like improvising a lot, and when I get my shit together to do a solo album I will have a lot of looooong improvised solos.



Per Nilsson solo album?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MSalonen (May 25, 2010)

If I could play as well as Per, I would love improvising that much too.


----------



## Ordinary_Story (May 25, 2010)

fulbanu007 said:


> Per Nilsson is really very good singer.I see the video is excellent.



lol wut....or if by singing you mean the way he makes his guitar sing, then yes, you're right.


----------



## Izuna (May 25, 2010)

Yo Per, 

I'm stunned by your work, awesome composing and constant audio orgasms on all of your albums!  

but there's one song that simply stands above all: 

what did u take when u wrote the solos for "deviate from the form" and can you give me some of it?  
it has to be some form of audio hypnotizing cuz i feel damn high every time i listen to it! simply the most amazing melodies! 

rock on dude and continue your work!


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 25, 2010)

fulbanu007 said:


> Per Nilsson is really very good singer.I see the video is excellent.


 
Haha I'm not too sure about that! I guess that on a good night with a good monitor mix I can probably hit the right notes alright, and I do think I'm improving as a singer as I go along. I actually sang some background vocals on some of the songs from Dark Matter Dimensions, my voice doesn't sound that good on its own but when layered with Lars' voice it stacks up pretty nicely...

There's been plenty of moments though when I haven't had the best monitors on stage (we rarely get to do soundchecks!) and I've sung shitty as hell... Haha it's all over YouTube, check it out


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 25, 2010)

Izuna said:


> Yo Per,
> 
> I'm stunned by your work, awesome composing and constant audio orgasms on all of your albums!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your kind words! The secret behind the Deviate-solos I think is not so much the actual solo but the chord progression and riffing going on underneath! The guitars/drums is grooving nicely and then you've got this nice synthesizer sounds playing a nice chord progression on top, it's almost like the solo is playing itself. I like the way the chords are going from major to minor and then back again.


----------



## etiam (May 26, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Haha I'm not too sure about that! I guess that on a good night with a good monitor mix I can probably hit the right notes alright, and I do think I'm improving as a singer as I go along. I actually sang some background vocals on some of the songs from Dark Matter Dimensions, my voice doesn't sound that good on its own but when layered with Lars' voice it stacks up pretty nicely...
> 
> There's been plenty of moments though when I haven't had the best monitors on stage (we rarely get to do soundchecks!) and I've sung shitty as hell... Haha it's all over YouTube, check it out



Hah! Well, thing sounded pretty good in Chicago the other night. That was actually one of the first things my friend mentioned after your set, so you must have made a good impression. It helps that you look very serene--eyes closed and all that. 

By the by--glad to see that you recovered after that night. You looked pretty sloshed.


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 26, 2010)

etiam said:


> Hah! Well, thing sounded pretty good in Chicago the other night. That was actually one of the first things my friend mentioned after your set, so you must have made a good impression. It helps that you look very serene--eyes closed and all that.
> 
> By the by--glad to see that you recovered after that night. You looked pretty sloshed.


 
Haha yeah that was a nice aftershow-party, last thing I remember was someone giving me a big glass of whisky, I was completely knocked out the entire day after...


----------



## ittoa666 (May 26, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Haha yeah that was a nice aftershow-party, last thing I remember was someone giving me a big glass of whisky, I was completely knocked out the entire day after...



That always seems to happen.


----------



## Izuna (May 26, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Thank you for your kind words! The secret behind the Deviate-solos I think is not so much the actual solo but the chord progression and riffing going on underneath! The guitars/drums is grooving nicely and then you've got this nice synthesizer sounds playing a nice chord progression on top, it's almost like the solo is playing itself. I like the way the chords are going from major to minor and then back again.



Yeah man, you put into words what I meant. It comes just like out of itself. 

well i can just hope u'll continue with ur style, and that it never gets boring to you! to me it wont! 

and i got another question: i'm planning to develop my 7 string skills a bit. can you give me a spontaneous idea which guitar i should go for (<=1000 Euros)?


----------



## etiam (May 26, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Haha yeah that was a nice aftershow-party, last thing I remember was someone giving me a big glass of whisky, I was completely knocked out the entire day after...



Still a killer show. I'll send you photos when everything's posted, and we'll get you next time on the arm wrestling.

One thing I was wondering--why did you guys change the setlist? We spies in the first row could see that you'd crossed off and scribbled in a couple things.


----------



## Per Nilsson (May 28, 2010)

etiam said:


> Still a killer show. I'll send you photos when everything's posted, and we'll get you next time on the arm wrestling.
> 
> One thing I was wondering--why did you guys change the setlist? We spies in the first row could see that you'd crossed off and scribbled in a couple things.


 
Our setlist consists of 10 songs, but we rarely have the time to do them all, except for a few nights when the changeovers and rigging took less time than expected. Most nights we play 9 or sometimes 8 songs...

The scribbling probably said "Artificial Sun Projection", I think we did that song that night..?


----------



## m3ta1head (May 28, 2010)

I just recently received my copy of Pitch Black Progress...my first time listening to SS. Must say I was blown away by your playing, Per-it has inspired me to try to achieve a more fluid sound. Your riffs are killer too, shit ton of fun to jam along to!  Needless to say, trigger=pulled on the rest of the SS discography  and sign me up for that solo album whenever it happens!


----------



## Metalus (May 28, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> The JEM is the love of my life, but if I was offered ridiculous amounts of cash I would consider selling it! Let's say the bidding starts at $6600/&#8364;5000?
> 
> I haven't tried out the axe-FX, I've heard a lot of good things about it but damn that thing is expensive! Does someone here know their artist rep? Can I has endorsement?
> 
> ...



Someone get Per Cliff from Fractal's contact information ASAP 

He deserves an Axe-Fx endorsement 

Big SS fan here  Love how clean and fluid your playing is. Thanks again for taking time to talk to your fans. We are all very grateful 

P.S. The more and more i see/hear about it, the more people say that direct in seems to the way to go for a great overall live sound. More bands need to experiment with POD X3's, V-Amp's, J-Station's, Eleven Rack's and Axe-Fx's live


----------



## Zer01 (May 28, 2010)

I saw you guys in Chicago too. That was a great time. I was standing in front of Jonas though. The faces he makes are worth the price of admission alone. You all should have seen min knock over his mic stand HAHA! "Should I pick it up? Should I keep playing? Pick up? Keep playing?" Rob finally helped him out though


----------



## etiam (Jun 16, 2010)

This is kind of a bump (alright, a lot of a bump), but I wanted to post the photos from this Chicago show that was chatted about. Reggie's is a pretty intimate venue, so the SS crew was packed in tight. 

MAXIMUM METAL

Some pictures of Hypocrisy I also took that night.


----------



## Zer01 (Jun 16, 2010)

etiam said:


> This is kind of a bump (alright, a lot of a bump), but I wanted to post the photos from this Chicago show that was chatted about. Reggie's is a pretty intimate venue, so the SS crew was packed in tight.
> 
> MAXIMUM METAL


 
Great pics! I remember seeing you standing to my right


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 28, 2010)

Gonna bump this thread. Per, would love to see an instructional DVD!! Maybe with Rock House Method like Loomis just did and Buz from Unearth is doing. Dude this would be sick!!


----------



## Nazca (Sep 28, 2010)

I really want to learn the solo to "Slaves to the Subliminal" buuuuuuuut, how on earth do you play that insane tapping lick at around 3.45. Tried slowing it down but it's still too quick! Insanity!

I would love it if Per could record himself playing that solo slow on Youtube.


----------



## guitar4tw (Sep 28, 2010)

And I'm bumping this thread on account of Per Nilsson being one of my favorite guitar players.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Sep 30, 2010)

Nazca said:


> I really want to learn the solo to "Slaves to the Subliminal" buuuuuuuut, how on earth do you play that insane tapping lick at around 3.45. Tried slowing it down but it's still too quick! Insanity!
> 
> I would love it if Per could record himself playing that solo slow on Youtube.


 
That tapping lick isn't as insane as it sounds, actually it's quite easy to play, the scale being used is D symmetrical diminished:


-------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------T18-13-1$2-10---
-----------------------------T19-14-13-11------------------
---------------T18-13-12-10---------------------------------
--T17-12-11-9-----------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------



---T19-14-13-11----------------------------------
-----------------T18-13-12-10\9------------------
-------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 30, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> That tapping lick isn't as insane as it sounds, actually it's quite easy to play, the scale being used is D symmetrical diminished:
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Hey Per, since you took the time to tab out that part of the SttS solo can you tab out the part from 3:54-4:06? It is seriously some of my favorite phrasing ever.


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 30, 2010)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Gonna bump this thread. Per, would love to see an instructional DVD!! Maybe with Rock House Method like Loomis just did and Buz from Unearth is doing. Dude this would be sick!!





That would be killer! Both Per and we deserve it


----------



## Per Nilsson (Sep 30, 2010)

Cadavuh said:


> Hey Per, since you took the time to tab out that part of the SttS solo can you tab out the part from 3:54-4:06? It is seriously some of my favorite phrasing ever.


 
That part is easy, there's no need to tab out slow parts like that one, you should be able to figure it out quite easily I think. Ok the ending is a little bit trickier, I'll give you a hint, it's a simple 5-string sweep with a tapped note that you bend while fretted with your right hand:


--------------14-17-T22----
-----------15---------------
--------14------------------
-----16---------------------
--17------------------------
----------------------------

I hope that'll be helpful. Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## AlucardXIX (Sep 30, 2010)

Per, have you ever thought of making a tab book? There are some songs off of Holographic and Dark Matter that I would absolutely love to learn (but have a very hard time discerning by ear, which doesnt happen often!). I'd really love to learn the 8 string stuff you guys have done


----------



## Per Nilsson (Sep 30, 2010)

AlucardXIX said:


> Per, have you ever thought of making a tab book? There are some songs off of Holographic and Dark Matter that I would absolutely love to learn (but have a very hard time discerning by ear, which doesnt happen often!). I'd really love to learn the 8 string stuff you guys have done


 
Fans have asked me about tabs, but tabbing my own songs would give me boredom-eczemas. I don't mind tabbing a bar or so occasionally when asked about a specific passage of a solo, but that's as far as I go...

I can't stress enough how important a skill I think it is to be able to transcribe music. I mean sometimes it's really hard to figure out a guitar part because it's obscured by other instruments in the mix - but as long as the guitar is mixed upfront you should be able to figure out the notes being played.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 30, 2010)

Per, what are the odds of you giving/selling me that Ibanez in the video posted earlier?


----------



## Per Nilsson (Sep 30, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Per, what are the odds of you giving/selling me that Ibanez in the video posted earlier?


 
Well, a lot of money transferred from your bank account to mine would greatly increase your chances 

I love the JEM... I wouldn't know what to do without it. I'm thinking of letting the seven string Xiphos go though. It's a great guitar but I'm more of a RG guy.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know what it is about that guitar, but every time I see someone playing one I get jealous. I don't know if you're familiar with the Electro-Harmonix Effectology videos, but that guy uses one a lot.

It's a beautiful guitar and I don't see too many of them, especially here in Canada. If you ever consider letting it go, for whatever reason, you know where to find me.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 30, 2010)

I remember Per telling me online a few years ago that he is the laziest tabber alive, lol.


+1 at doing a Rockhouse Method DVD. What's the criteria for doing one of those?


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 30, 2010)

Man, I'd love me some SS tab books, I just don't have the time or the well honed ears to sit and try and do it myself. There's only a few decent tabs floating around the net and I have been practicing the "Illusionist" solo forever trying to get it down and up closer to speed. The little tapping/sweep part at the end is tricky.

Nolly did a great job of covering this solo and figuring it out from ear.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 30, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> +1 at doing a Rockhouse Method DVD. What's the criteria for doing one of those?



I would buy 5 copies of that.


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 30, 2010)

That diminished tapping lick is win. Pretty basic but playing it, I instantly realised how much of a feature of your playing the symmetrical scales are.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 30, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Fans have asked me about tabs, but tabbing my own songs would give me boredom-eczemas. I don't mind tabbing a bar or so occasionally when asked about a specific passage of a solo, but that's as far as I go...
> 
> I can't stress enough how important a skill I think it is to be able to transcribe music. I mean sometimes it's really hard to figure out a guitar part because it's obscured by other instruments in the mix - but as long as the guitar is mixed upfront you should be able to figure out the notes being played.



What if we paid you da money for them?!  Ghost Prototype I gets my vote! I learned the main solo a while back but would love to learn all the tasty riffs in that song!


----------



## Physicist (Oct 22, 2010)

Mr Per Nilsson I have a question!
In the past 2 years I've learned a bunch of your solos and always managed (over time) to figure out a "correct" fingering for everything (not sure it's the same as yours but it works great). 
BUT there is ONE small part in Obscure Alliance solo that I still have no idea what's going on.. 2:22-2:25. Please help me 

Also, for all Per fans, I recommend you get Altered Aeon's album, there's some tasty solos on this one too!


----------



## Vit (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey guys! My first post here! Not sure if another thread took over from this one but I'd love to see this go over 1000 pages  so I won't say sorry for bringing it back up. 

Just wanted to check with you if you had a chance to learn what POD amp model(s) and cab sim(s) Scar Symmetry used live for rhythm tones? I did notice Per mentioned he had not been aware of that since Jonas dialed the settings but maybe some of you found a way to get that info.

 I thought since Per is such a nice guy maybe he could ask Jonas ? 

 Not too bold for the first post?


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 25, 2011)

Incredible guitarist. On another note, I used to take tennis lessons, and my teacher's name was also Per Nilsson. Therefore, I have come to the conclusion based on two people that all swedes have the same name.


----------



## MauhaDeeb (Dec 19, 2011)

Been listening to him for a long time. Still trying to figure out how to play fear catalyst for over 3 years. I can do every other freaken solo but I simply cant figure this one out. No one seems to have tabs either. Sigh.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 19, 2011)

MauhaDeeb said:


> Been listening to him for a long time. Still trying to figure out how to play fear catalyst for over 3 years. I can do every other freaken solo but I simply cant figure this one out. No one seems to have tabs either. Sigh.



Send him a PM. I'm sure you'll get something.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Dec 20, 2011)

MauhaDeeb said:


> Been listening to him for a long time. Still trying to figure out how to play fear catalyst for over 3 years. I can do every other freaken solo but I simply cant figure this one out. No one seems to have tabs either. Sigh.


 
The first half of the solo is (obviously) tapping, if remember correctly the whole lick is played using two fingers on the left hand and one right hand tap, stringskipping, and the bend at the end of the lick is by the tapping finger.

The final half of the solo should be a bit easier, the very ending of it is a simple 5-string major triad ascending sweep.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Dec 20, 2011)

Per, have you ever tried Parker guitars?


----------



## Joose (Dec 20, 2011)

I recently bought The Unseen Empire; I've been listenin to it like I listened to Holographic Universe, which is a LOT.

Fantastic guitar playing throughout the whole album.


----------



## Quantumface (Dec 20, 2011)

Per Nilsson said:


> Wow!!! I received a message on myspace from a mr. Derek Beilke, suggesting me to check out sevenstring.org and this thread in particular. Again, wow! Thanks for all your kind words!
> 
> Actually I was approached by sevenstring.org about a year ago about doing an interview, for different reasons it hasn't happened yet but I got word the other day that it will happen very soon. So stay tuned!
> 
> ...



This post from the first thread still makes my day. glad he listened to me.


----------



## Genome (Dec 21, 2011)

Per Nilsson said:


> The first half of the solo is (obviously) tapping, if remember correctly the whole lick is played using two fingers on the left hand and one right hand tap, stringskipping, and the bend at the end of the lick is by the tapping finger.
> 
> The final half of the solo should be a bit easier, the very ending of it is a simple 5-string major triad ascending sweep.



Duh, of course! It's easy, geez. I can play second half of the solo with my nose.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey there everyone! I just enrolled as a teacher at www.bandhappy.com
So anyone interested will be able to hit me up for online lessons.

Check out www.facebook.com/bandhappy and www.bandhappy.com for more info!

Cheers and happy new year! /PER


----------



## facecut (Aug 5, 2012)

I´m having a hard time figuring out the second of the 4 tapped arpeggios in the middle section before the solo at 3:06. I can hear the high strings just fine but I can´t determine what is going on an the lower strings. Mind to share?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 7, 2012)

Best news ever:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing that DVD!


----------



## rapterr15 (Nov 8, 2012)

That DVD is gonna be awesome! Per is at the top of my list of favorite players.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 8, 2012)

FUCK YEA


----------



## Volteau (Nov 8, 2012)

Per Nilsson said:


> Yup that's the guitar I recorded most of the "Angling Feelings" CD with and I also used it a lot on "In The Wake of Evolution", though I actually used the Xiphos a lot on that album, because it was the guitar I had in my studio at the time and it had fresh strings while all of my other guitars had crusty old strings...
> 
> The JEM in the vid was also used for 95% of my solos in Scar Sym.
> 
> I have great plans for my beard, in fact I'm thinking of letting my facial hair do a solo album, a kind of moustasch-beard-sideburns collaboration, could turn out really cool I think!



ITWOE is such an amazing album, man. Great job on it!


----------



## zakatak9389 (Nov 9, 2012)

Amazing guitar player, one of the reasons I bought a 7. Holographic universe and pitch black progress blew my mind back when they came out, and I still love everything this guy does. Suuuper excited to see what's up with this dvd!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## GuitarMessenger (Dec 10, 2012)

*mod edit: last warning, your next post advertising something outside the Dealers section gets you banned*


----------



## lobee (Dec 10, 2012)

Per is doing an AMA on reddit today:

[AMA-EVENT] Hi, I'm Per Nilsson, lead guitarist from Scar Symmetry. AMA! : Guitar


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome news!!!


----------



## Fluxx (Dec 10, 2012)

Per's DVD is now available for preorder...and its only 25 bucks!
I was all over that like a fat girl on icecream


----------

